# basic tutorial collection for beginners?



## BugFix (Feb 9, 2020)

Hi folks,

I have terrible experience in a few things but slingshot shooting? Zero.

Where can I find the basic tutorial collection for beginners? Almost everything I find here is for experienced sling-shooters but where is a useful collection for those like me (yes, yes I know... YouTube very funny, until I get through this my arm is rotten) *gg*

Anybody out there with ideas? Thx in advance.

h.a.n.d.

BugFix


----------



## Ibojoe (Mar 13, 2016)

Welcome to the forum. Try Simple Shot. Com and watch their instructional videos. Should get ya going.


----------



## devils son in law (Sep 2, 2014)

Welcome Bugs!! Slingshots are actually rather simple, I think that's the appeal of them to many of us. As Joe said, check out Simple Shot or Pocket Predator websites or ask your questions here.

In the meantime, go shoot and make sure you're having fun!


----------



## MakoPat (Mar 12, 2018)

Welcome.

SimpleShot.con and on the Youtube.

Slingshots are simple, inexpensive, sustainable and most importantly...fun.

Simple to learn and a challenge to master...there are 3 main aspects- shooting, making, and trading.

All the good stuff.


----------



## SJAaz (Apr 30, 2019)

welcome. Hang in there, it may be a little overwhelming at first, but you'll get it. Lots of info here and on you-tube.


----------



## BugFix (Feb 9, 2020)

thx guys but this is confusing... http://simpleshot.com/ is blocked in all browsers (opera, chrome, IE, GC etc.)

simple-shot.com is a manufacturers page...

:wacko:


----------



## jazz (May 15, 2012)

maybe you can try with some books too:

https://www.amazon.com/Slingshot-Shooting-Jack-H-Koehler/dp/0976531100/ref=sr_1_1?keywords=books+shooting+slingshots&qid=1581536698&sr=8-1

https://www.amazon.com/All-About-Slingshots-Jack-Koehler/dp/0997622792/ref=sr_1_3?keywords=books+shooting+slingshots&qid=1581536766&sr=8-3


----------



## BugFix (Feb 9, 2020)

real paper books? cool  is only available in english but this only improves my skills ;-) (in double view)

thx... ordered yet


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)




----------



## Bill Hays (Aug 9, 2010)

I HIGHLY recommend going to the FAQ section of my website: https://pocketpredator.com/faq.html

Then to learn shooting go to: https://pocketpredator.com/four.html

On there you will find just about everything you need to know to get you started and make you more knowledgeable than 90% of those who will try to answer your questions on here.


----------



## SLINGDUDE (Aug 15, 2018)

I was going to recommend bill's videos but he beat me to it. Simpleshot also has good tutorials.


----------



## BugFix (Feb 9, 2020)

pocketpredator is a really good website  exactly what I was looking for... thx


----------



## Samurai Samoht (Apr 6, 2013)

Simple-Shot has a collection of videos here. https://simpleshot.academy/videos/

Here is another one that Bill recently posted.


----------



## BugFix (Feb 9, 2020)

Bill Hays said:


> I HIGHLY recommend going to the FAQ section of my website: https://pocketpredator.com/faq.html


Hi Bill, I am afraid one of your FAQ entries is double, intention?

*"Question:*Which is faster (more powerful) tubes or flat bands?" <- this is the mentioned entry

h.a.n.d.


----------



## Bill Hays (Aug 9, 2010)

BugFix said:


> Bill Hays said:
> 
> 
> > I HIGHLY recommend going to the FAQ section of my website: https://pocketpredator.com/faq.html
> ...


Thanks

Every question on the FAQ was either sent to us via email or was asked on this forum.

Tubes VS. Flatbands... Short answer is... Flatbands are faster and therefore more powerful, with the same draw weights. Tubes generally last longer... but that's usually because they are less damaged from slamming into the frame at lower speeds as compared to higher speeds.


----------

